# Messiah cassette: does anyone remember this?



## tolworthy (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm trying to find and buy a cassette I had in the 1980s. I played it to death, but can't remember its exact name - can anyone help? All I can remember is:


Title: "Highlights from the Messiah" or similar
Date: bought between 1984 and 1986
Series: possibly called "chrome" or "silver"? Budget priced copies of very good performances. Bought from a spinner rack of similar cassettes in Nottingham (England) - at least half the rack was this series, so it must have made some impact?
Appearance: White boxes, silver or chrome stripe perhaps? The idea of chrome was a big selling point IIRC. Classy pictures on the boxes, not wrap-around colours like most cheap casettes.
Most memorable feature: in the Hallelujah Chorus, the final "King of Kings and Lord of Lords" is sung more slowly, to give it emphasis. I LOVE that!
If nobody can remember the cassette in question, do you know of any other versions where they slow down that climactic last "King of Kings"? To me that defines a good production, but most performances seem to be hurrying to follow the metronome. 

Thanks for any ideas. Sorry it's not much to go on!


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

This one?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

L´Oiseau Lyre with Hoogwood perhaps ?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...21086379346&item=121086379346&vectorid=229466
Slow tempi are generally not his performance style, though.

DG made a popular series at that time, "Walkman Classics", described in an earlier thread with pictures here, but apparently there´s only one Händel, with the Sinfonia from Messiah only
http://www.talkclassical.com/7444-performers-old-dg-walkman.html


----------



## tolworthy (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! The pictures aren't the same, but it's possible it was reissued with a different cover? And I fondly remember the Walkman Classics. I had a few of them - very good they were too. But I'm afraid it isn't the one I remember.

I have a vague feeling that the cassette was made of clear plastic (no, not a pirate comiplation!) But I could be wrong. 

Still hoping.


----------

